# What's your skill level?



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

What's your skill levels on Wii Sports?

Never played on a Wii before today, but I'm hooked on boxing.

Boxing- Skill level 652

I'm yet to play any of the others, I'll post my scores when I do.

*WARNING*-Turn the heating off before you play boxing!


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Not played the boxing much but got to around 2100 on the tennis.


----------

